# Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

vorab möchte ich feststellen, dass in diesen Post keine Provokation betrieben wird, die Fragen/Aussagen sind ernst gemeint.

Ich lese mich seit einigen Monaten regelmäßig durch einige Thread hier. Die meisten von mir gelesenen Threads beschäftigten sich mit dem Themen Vereine, verbände, VDSF und DAF. (Weil es mich eben interessiert)

Will jetzt nicht die einzelnen Threads verwässern, daher habe ich diesen eröffnet. 

Nehmen wir mal den Thread zum Wechsel eines Verein zum DAV. Habt Ihr wirklich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass so ein Wechsel machbar ist? (ich meine nicht theoretisch sondern praktisch) Wie realistisch ist es, dass man die Mehrheit der Vereinsmitglieder auf der JHV oder einer ao MV zur Abstimmung für einen Wechsel bekommt? Ist es nicht so, dass der Vorstand meistens überhaupt kein Interesse dran hat und auch eine Schar von "Anhängern" mitzieht, der größte Teil erst garnicht zu einer Mitgliederversammlung erscheint?

Andere Thread, fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht welcher. Dort wurde angekündigt, dass das AB einen Vorschlag zur Fusion von DAV und VDSF (auch wenn es keine Fusion ist, lassen wir einfach ausser Acht) erarbeitet. Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, das AB ist Deutschlands größtes Anglerforum, mit großartigen Besucherzahlen und sehr erfolgreich. Aber nochmal ganz ehrlich, nimmt man sich da nicht etwas zu wichtig? Für Funktionäre ist es ein Anglerforum, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Auch wenn man jetzt sagt, Anglerpraxis ist ja ein Online-Magazin aber was ändert es? Gibt es Beispiele, wo das Anglerboard wirklich von Verantwortlichen auf hoher Ebene gefragt, wurden und das AB an Entscheidungen mitgewirkt hat? (Wieder eine ernstgemeinte Frage) 

Andere Geschichte, oft habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier für die Angler gesprochen wird aber ehr die eigene Meinung vertreten wird. Mal so in die Richtung des offenen Briefs. Ich habe kein interesse dran, das Wettfischen wieder erlaubt wird, ich brauche auch kein Setzkescher. Natürlich stört es mich nicht, wenn Beides wieder erlaubt wird, bloß darf man nicht vergessen, dass einiges auch schnell wieder ausarten kann.  Wenn ich mal Bilder von irgendwelchen "Wettfischen"sehe, bekomme ich teilweise das kalte Kotze. Da stellt sich jemand hin und zeigt stolz seine 20 14cm Rotaugen und den Babybrassen, in der Hand hält er ein Pokal. Darf jeder machen wie er will, dieses aber unter den Gesamtbegriff "Angeln" zu packen, halte ich für falsch. Daher könnte ich diesen offenen Brief nicht unterschreiben.

Das waren jetzt nur kleine Beispiele, habe noch weitere im Kopf, will es aber nicht ausarten lassen. Nochmal, bitte nicht als Kritik verstehen, habe nur meinen Eindruck aufgezeigt und interessiere mich für Eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## Sterni01 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> interessiere mich für Eure Meinung dazu.



Warum ? 

Hast du keine eigene ???   ;+  |uhoh:


----------



## Peter51 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> vorab möchte ich feststellen, dass in diesen Post keine Provokation betrieben wird, die Fragen/Aussagen sind ernst gemeint.



kann man selten verhindern.... 



> Nehmen wir mal den Thread zum Wechsel eines Verein zum DAV. Habt Ihr wirklich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass so ein Wechsel machbar ist? (ich meine nicht theoretisch sondern praktisch) Wie realistisch ist es, dass man die Mehrheit der Vereinsmitglieder auf der JHV oder einer ao MV zur Abstimmung für einen Wechsel bekommt? Ist es nicht so, dass der Vorstand meistens überhaupt kein Interesse dran hat und auch eine Schar von "Anhängern" mitzieht, der größte Teil erst garnicht zu einer Mitgliederversammlung erscheint?



Es kommt immer auf die satzungsgemäße Stimmzahl an, die vor Ort sein muss. Keine Satzung sieht bei einem Verbandswechsel ein Quorum von 100% oder 75% der MGs vor, wie bei Vereinsauflösungen. 
Diese Entscheidung werden dann wohl die *anwesenden* Mitglieder treffen. 
Das eigentliche Problem für einen wechsel ist nicht das Überzeugen der Mitglieder, denen ist das im Grunde egal. Es ist die bürokratische Schreibarbeit. Alle Verbandsausweise müssen erneuert werden, Bilder müssen neu erbracht werden usw. Hier ist der Gesamtvorstand richtig gefordert. 
Dafür muss überzeugt werden, denn sonst sucht sich ein Vorstand, der diese Arbeit scheut, eigene Argumente um es vorab -vor der Abstimmung- zu vermiesen.



> Andere Thread, [...]
> Gibt es Beispiele, wo das Anglerboard wirklich von Verantwortlichen auf hoher Ebene gefragt, wurden und das AB an Entscheidungen mitgewirkt hat? (Wieder eine ernstgemeinte Frage)



Intelligent wie ich bin hab ich mir diese Gedanken auch schon mal gestellt und kam selbst zur Lösung dieser Frage, Patrick.

Vereinsmitglied = Verein
Verein = Vorstand ist im Verband vertreten.
Ab ist was davon?
Nichts, genau. Also *muss* der Verband auf nicht eine einzige Frage eingehen oder überhaupt Stellung zu beziehen.
Lösung = Angelboard.de e.V. gründen und ab dann *muss* der Verband  auf Fragen reagieren, zumindest in den Verbandsversammlungen.... je nach Thematik.



> Andere Geschichte, oft habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier für die Angler gesprochen wird aber ehr die eigene Meinung vertreten wird. Mal so in die Richtung des offenen Briefs. Ich habe kein interesse dran, das Wettfischen wieder erlaubt wird, ich brauche auch kein Setzkescher. Natürlich stört es mich nicht, wenn Beides wieder erlaubt wird, bloß darf man nicht vergessen, dass einiges auch schnell wieder ausarten kann.  Wenn ich mal Bilder von irgendwelchen "Wettfischen"sehe, bekomme ich teilweise das kalte Kotze. Da stellt sich jemand hin und zeigt stolz seine 20 14cm Rotaugen und den Babybrassen, in der Hand hält er ein Pokal. Darf jeder machen wie er will, dieses aber unter den Gesamtbegriff "Angeln" zu packen, halte ich für falsch. Daher könnte ich diesen offenen Brief nicht unterschreiben.



Das Problem liegt aber nicht am Wettfischen an sich, das Problem liegt doch dann ganz klar daran das der Verantworliche kein Mindestmaß angegeben hat. Unter Einhaltung dieser Regel würden Deine trauernden Augen eher trocken bleiben? 
Du beschreibst hier das Du nichts dagegen hast, ob es Wettfischen oder Setzkescher gibt, oder nicht. Du Beschreibst hier Deine Toleranz, wieso lebst Du diese nicht? Auf der einen Seite zeigst Du Deine persönliche Meinung, sprichst Dich aber auch energisch für das Verbot aus. 
Entweder Du vertrittst die eine Seite vehemend und schweigst bei der anderen Seite, da Du ja nicht Tolerant leben kannst, oder Du räkelst dich wie ein Fähnchen im Wind und haust auch im Forum Deine Grundsatzgedanken raus.   





> Ich habe kein interesse dran, das Wettfischen wieder erlaubt wird, ich brauche auch kein Setzkescher. Natürlich stört es mich nicht, wenn Beides wieder erlaubt wird,






> Das waren jetzt nur kleine Beispiele, habe noch weitere im Kopf, will es aber nicht ausarten lassen. Nochmal, bitte nicht als Kritik verstehen, habe nur meinen Eindruck aufgezeigt und interessiere mich für Eure Meinung dazu.



Das Anregen einer eigenen Frage an sich ist gut, nur frag ich mich grad jetzt in dem Moment, "ist Partick im Wandel seiner Gefühle?"

So, und wegen Dir hab ich gezz den Anfang vom Popstars verpaßt.... :q


----------



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Finde es nicht förderlich so eine Antwort zu geben, wenn man das Thema blöd findet braucht man Nichts zu schreiben. Es gibt die Möglichkeit einen Thread zu verlassen, ohne auf "antworten" zu klicken. Nur mal so als Tipp am Rande.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Zitat PatrickHH:

Nehmen wir mal den Thread zum Wechsel eines Verein zum DAV. Habt Ihr wirklich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass so ein Wechsel machbar ist?

Also ich kenne einen Verein in BW,welcher nicht Verbandsmitglied ist
(und auch auf keinen fall beitreten will), dort wird so einiges anders gehandhabt, als in den Vereinen der Umgebung.
Die bauen an ihrem Baggersee z.B. Stege mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit
(kleine Häuschen),ebenso haben sie keine Probleme mit dem Einsatz von
Booten.Unseren Verein will man dagegen schon seit Jahren vom Verband
aus dazu zwingen seine Boote zu nummerieren und sie an einen gemeinsamen Bootsliegeplatz zu versammeln und natürlich auch deren Anzahl zu begrenzen.Und wer bei uns einen Steg baut wird saftig (€) abgestraft!
Wieder mal ein Beispiel dafür,dass der VDSF eigentlich immer darum bemüht ist, die Rechte seiner (zahlenden) Mitglieder einzuschränken.
Ich schätze mal, da will jeder Scheißfunktionär der Anglerschaft seinen
persönlichen Stempel aufdrücken, um sein Dasein in diesem unnützen
Verband zu rechtfertigen und somit sein Pöstchen zu sichern.
Bevor dieser Verband bei mir und ich glaube auch bei vielen anderen seine Glaubwürdigkeit widererlangt,soll er doch zunächst mal die in der
Vergangenheit gemachten Fehler wieder gut machen!

Taxidermist


----------



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt aber nicht am Wettfischen an sich, das Problem liegt doch dann ganz klar daran das der Verantworliche kein Mindestmaß angegeben hat. Unter Einhaltung dieser Regel würden Deine trauernden Augen eher trocken bleiben?
> Du beschreibst hier das Du nichts dagegen hast, ob es Wettfischen oder Setzkescher gibt, oder nicht. Du Beschreibst hier Deine Toleranz, wieso lebst Du diese nicht? Auf der einen Seite zeigst Du Deine persönliche Meinung, sprichst Dich aber auch energisch für das Verbot aus.
> Entweder Du vertrittst die eine Seite vehemend und schweigst bei der anderen Seite, da Du ja nicht Tolerant leben kannst, oder Du räkelst dich wie ein Fähnchen im Wind und haust auch im Forum Deine Grundsatzgedanken raus.



Habe mich eventuell blöde ausgedrückt. Ich sage ganz klar, dass ich weder das Wettfischen, noch den Setzkescher brauche! Es würde mich aber nicht stören, wenn beides wieder erlaubt wäre. Muss es ja nicht mitmachen. Die "Wettfischen" wie sie teilweise betrieben werden/wurden gehören dagegen verboten. Daher kann ich nicht für eine generelle Wettkampferlaubnis voten. Viele Fische haben laut Fischereigesetz kein Mindestmaß, heißt aber nicht, dass man diese für einen Pokal fangen muss und danach verbuddeln darf. Mit Fähnchen im Wind hat es Nichts zutun, ich darf aber die Meinungen und Interessen der anderen im Auge behalten. Der Mensch, der immer nur Grundsatzgedanken hat und diese "raushauen" muss, bin ich wirklich nicht. Leben und leben lassen.






Peter51 schrieb:


> Das Anregen einer eigenen Frage an sich ist gut, nur frag ich mich grad jetzt in dem Moment, "ist Partick im Wandel seiner Gefühle?"



In den Wechseljahren bin ich noch nicht, ich schwör!




Peter51 schrieb:


> So, und wegen Dir hab ich gezz den Anfang vom Popstars verpaßt.... :q



Das tut mir aufrichtig leid und ich kann dir versichern, dass dieses nicht meine Absicht war!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zitat PatrickHH:
> 
> Nehmen wir mal den Thread zum Wechsel eines Verein zum DAV. Habt Ihr wirklich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass so ein Wechsel machbar ist?
> 
> ...




#6

Ich bin sicher da sprichst du für viele . . .#6

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zitat PatrickHH:
> 
> Nehmen wir mal den Thread zum Wechsel eines Verein zum DAV. Habt Ihr wirklich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass so ein Wechsel machbar ist?
> 
> ...



Keine Frage, mir geht es nicht um Gut oder Böse! Finde die Grundsätze vom DAV auch besser. Ein Verein ohne Verband ist eine gute Sache. Hier bei uns schwer aber wo es klappt, geile Nummer. Mich hat mehr interessiert, ob so ein Wechsel von Mitgliedern schon mal erzwungen wurde.


----------



## Peter51 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Mich hat mehr interessiert, ob so ein Wechsel von Mitgliedern schon mal erzwungen wurde.



naja, Erzwungen nicht, aber ich habe einen Antrag gestellt und stieß, welch Verwunderung, nicht auf den zuerwartenden Widerstand meines 1. Vorsitzenden, nur frug er nach einer helfenden hübschen gutaussehenden Bürokraft, weiblicher Natur.  

Ich muss halt nur knappe 400 Mitglieder überzeugen, naja, ca. 50 werden da sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Keine Frage, mir geht es nicht um Gut oder Böse! Finde die Grundsätze vom DAV auch besser. Ein Verein ohne Verband ist eine gute Sache. Hier bei uns schwer aber wo es klappt, geile Nummer. Mich hat mehr interessiert, ob so ein Wechsel von Mitgliedern schon mal erzwungen wurde.




Also mir ist bis jetzt kein Fall bekannt. Leider . . 
Die Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen und Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geben, kann das AB auf jeden Fall.

Dennoch ist jeder, wie überall im Leben, seines Glückes Schmied. Das heisst auf deine Überschrift bezogen, jedes Mitglied(und natürlich auch die Funktionäre) hat die Möglichkeit Aufklärungs- und Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten. 
Das AB kann dabei als unabhängige Plattform, als Spiegelbild der Anglerschaft gesehen werden.

Von daher ist für jeden, auch die Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre ersichtlich wohin die Reise in Zukunft gehen soll.
Was sie daraus machen, wird letztendlich ihre eigene Zukunft bestimmen.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Ich habe meinen Vorstand mal gefragt,warum wir denn eigentlich Mitglied
im VDSF sind?
Er sagte:

1.Dies wäre schon vor seiner Amtszeit so gewesen und er hätte
   keine Lust dass zu ändern.

2.Die Vereinsmitglieder sind am Gewässer Unfallversichert.

3.Der vergünstigte Angelschein bei urlaubenden Vereinsmitgliedern.

4.Der kostenlose Besatz von z.B. Felchen in unseren See.
   (wird seit einigen Jahren gemacht,aber meines wissens ist noch keines
    gefangen worden!)

Taxidermist


----------



## Peter51 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Vorstand mal gefragt,warum wir denn eigentlich Mitglied im VDSF sind?
> Er sagte:
> 
> 1.Dies wäre schon vor seiner Amtszeit so gewesen und er hätte
> keine Lust dass zu ändern.



watt der Bua nich kennt, machernich.

Dieser Lustlosigkeit kann man aber mit einem Antrag vor einer MV-Einladung einreichen. 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html



> 2.Die Vereinsmitglieder sind am Gewässer Unfallversichert.



Das erklär mir mal etwas genauer.... über euren Verein, oder über den Verband?



> 3.Der vergünstigte Angelschein bei urlaubenden Vereinsmitgliedern.



hab ich auch noch nie gehört....



> 4.Der kostenlose Besatz von z.B. Felchen in unseren See.
> (wird seit einigen Jahren gemacht,aber meines Wissens ist noch keines gefangen worden!)



Interessant ist es zu Wissen/Erfahren wie dies zustande kam...?


----------



## Hanns Peter (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal den Thread zum Wechsel eines Verein zum DAV. Habt Ihr wirklich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass so ein Wechsel machbar ist? (ich meine nicht theoretisch sondern praktisch) Wie realistisch ist es, dass man die Mehrheit der Vereinsmitglieder auf der JHV oder einer ao MV zur Abstimmung für einen Wechsel bekommt? Ist es nicht so, dass der Vorstand meistens überhaupt kein Interesse dran hat und auch eine Schar von "Anhängern" mitzieht, der größte Teil erst garnicht zu einer Mitgliederversammlung erscheint?
> 
> Andere Thread, fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht welcher. Dort wurde angekündigt, dass das AB einen Vorschlag zur Fusion von DAV und VDSF (auch wenn es keine Fusion ist, lassen wir einfach ausser Acht) erarbeitet. Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, das AB ist Deutschlands größtes Anglerforum, mit großartigen Besucherzahlen und sehr erfolgreich. Aber nochmal ganz ehrlich, nimmt man sich da nicht etwas zu wichtig? Für Funktionäre ist es ein Anglerforum, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Auch wenn man jetzt sagt, Anglerpraxis ist ja ein Online-Magazin aber was ändert es? Gibt es Beispiele, wo das Anglerboard wirklich von Verantwortlichen auf hoher Ebene gefragt, wurden und das AB an Entscheidungen mitgewirkt hat? (Wieder eine ernstgemeinte Frage)
> 
> Andere Geschichte, oft habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier für die Angler gesprochen wird aber ehr die eigene Meinung vertreten wird. Mal so in die Richtung des offenen Briefs. Ich habe kein interesse dran, das Wettfischen wieder erlaubt wird, ich brauche auch kein Setzkescher. Natürlich stört es mich nicht, wenn Beides wieder erlaubt wird, bloß darf man nicht vergessen, dass einiges auch schnell wieder ausarten kann.  Wenn ich mal Bilder von irgendwelchen "Wettfischen"sehe, bekomme ich teilweise das kalte Kotze. Da stellt sich jemand hin und zeigt stolz seine 20 14cm Rotaugen und den Babybrassen, in der Hand hält er ein Pokal. Darf jeder machen wie er will, dieses aber unter den Gesamtbegriff "Angeln" zu packen, halte ich für falsch. Daher könnte ich diesen offenen Brief nicht unterschreiben.



Hallo Patrik,
dann lesen wir ja die selben Threads.

Aber zu Deinen Meinungen/Fragen:
Zum Wechsel des Verbandes bedarf es, wie Peter schon angedeutet hat, nicht der Mehrheit aller Mitglieder sondern lediglich die Stimmen der anwesenden Mitglieder. Vorausgesetzt die Einladung wird auch derart versandt. D.h. es steht in der Einladung, dass die Mitgliederversammlung in jedem Falle Beschlussfähig ist.

Zur Außenwirkung des AB kann ich nicht sagen, aber das Team versucht zumindest für die meisten von uns zu sprechen. Das ab und an da auch ein wenig Eigennutz mit ins Spiel kommt ist kaum zu vermeiden. Und wenn Funktionäre hier nur ein einfaches Forum sehen, dann zeigt das auch wieder nur deren Arroganz. Das AB gibt die Meinung vieler bzw. sehr vieler Angler wieder.

Wettfischen, Setzkescher und lebender Köfi sind ein "Abfallprodukt", welches nur immer wieder angebracht wird, um die Leistungen des VDSF zu würdigen. Einschränkungen die niemand braucht. Im übrigen ist es auch mir Latte, ob diese Verbote wieder aufgehoben werden. Ich durfte mit und jetzt ohne meinem Hobby nachgehen. Man arrangiert sich halt.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

*Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler
...*ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

Die Gemeinschaft, die Möglichkeit alles anzusprechen, die Vielschichtigkeit...
genau das ist ausschlaggebend.

Viele der "Betonköpfe" unterschätzen die Kommunikation über und durch das Internet.
Sie werden bald die Quittung dafür bekommen.
Egal ob sie im VDSF, DAV, DAFV oder sonstwo agieren.

Wäre man Idealist und denkt dabei gut 21 Jahre zurück, kann man ahnen was daraus entstehen kann und wird.

Abendgruß
René


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

@Peter51.Zur Unfallversicherung kann ich nur sagen,dass sich vor ein paar Jahren
einer bei uns am See eine spitze Pose beim Hängerlösen in den Augenwinkel gejagt hat. Der hat sogar Verdienstausfall bekommen.
Mir war dieses auch bis dato nicht bekannt,aber es gibt offenbar eine
solche Versicherung über den Verband.
Diese tritt auch bei Unfällen beim Arbeitseinsatz am Gewässer ein.
Zur vergünstigten Gewässerkarte sieht es wohl so aus,dass du mit dem
Mitgliedsausweis des VDSF,als Gastangler in VDSF Vereinen eine verbilligte Karte bekommst.(in Bayern weit verbreitet)
Der Besatz mit den Felchen vom Bodensee lief auch über den Landes-Verband.

Taxidermist


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wäre man Idealist und denkt dabei gut 21 Jahre zurück, kann man ahnen was daraus entstehen kann und wird.
> 
> Abendgruß
> René




#6

Genau das hatte ich vorhin auch im Kopf (bei meinem letzten Beitrag) hab es mir aber gespart.


----------



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



hphoe schrieb:


> Hallo Patrik,
> dann lesen wir ja die selben Threads.
> 
> Aber zu Deinen Meinungen/Fragen:
> ...



|good:Schon verständlich, dass es nur der Mehrheit der Mitgliederversammlung bedarf, nach meiner Erfahrung ist es aber doppelt schwer. Die meisten der "neutralen" Vereinskollegen kommen nicht zu Versammlung. Der Vorstand bringt aber seine "Anhänger" mit und da wird es schwer, etwas gegen den Willen des Vorstands zu bewerkstelligen. Denke, man müsste die "neutralen" Kollegen mobilisieren, dieses erweißt sich oft als sehr schwer. Daher ist es so verdammt schwierig etwas auf einer JHV durchzubringen.

Zur Berichtserstattung des AB, hier sehe ich schon manchmal die Gefahr der Selbstüberschätzung, kann aber natürlich auch gewollt sein. Bei so einigen Themen glaube ich, dass etwas weniger mehr wäre.


----------



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> *Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler
> ...*ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
> 
> Die Gemeinschaft, die Möglichkeit alles anzusprechen, die Vielschichtigkeit...
> ...



Genau darauf will ich hinaus, gibt es dafür schon verwertbare Beispiele? Sehr interessant.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Die neuen Medien werden wohl noch unterschätzt.:m

Trotzdem muss  man manchmal 120% fordern um 100 zu erhalten.#6


----------



## m-spec (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Eine solche Versicherung ist meines Wissens nach auch über den DAV im Mitgliedsbeitrag enthalten. Wird von beiden Verbänden nur nicht wirklich breit getreten.

Hier in NDS ist mir ein Vereinswechsel vom VDSF zum DAV bekannt der weitesgehend von allen Mitgliedern getragen worden ist. Was damit endete das der VDSF seine Kapitalmacht entfaltet hat und der Verein in der der nächsten Vergaberunde seine Elbstrecke los war weil der VDSF mehr Geldmittel aufbringen konnte. (Dem Aufruf das man ja wieder aus dem DAV austreten könne um dem VDSF beizutreten und die Elbe wieder zu bekommen wurde nicht nachgekommen). Es gibt hier auch noch mindestens einen weiteren Verein der in beiden Verbänden Mitglied ist. Es geht also wäre aber in meinen Augen besser wenn die beiden sich mal zusammenraufen würden und die Anglerschaft voranbringen würden.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, das AB ist Deutschlands größtes Anglerforum, mit großartigen Besucherzahlen und sehr erfolgreich.



Da der VDSF wohl den DAV auf kurz oder lang schlucken wird (ist meine persönlich Einschätzung und ja, ich bin im VDSF) und es danach wohl noch mehr unsinnige und anglerfeindliche Regelungen geben wird, drangt sich mir die Idee auf, das man doch evtl. aus dem AB einen Anglerfreundlichen Verband machen könnte in dem a) auch einzelne Angler vertreten sein könnten und b) der den VDSF in seine Schranken verweisen könnte.

Vielleicht währe sogar eine Fusion zwischen Anglerboard und DAV möglich...


----------



## Jose (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

*"Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler"


ist die OHN-

*ist wie sonst im richtigen leben*.

*bestenfalls sind wir sand im getriebe der richtig machtgeilen - und werden also langsam pulverisiert.

wir 'unten' haben noch nichts gefunden, was denen 'da oben' einhalt gebietet.

warum?

weil wir nicht deren machtgeilheit haben, 
weil wir einfach nur fischen gehen wollen, statt 'macht' auszuüben.

merke(l): es gewinnt seltenst "der gute"!.


----------



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Da der VDSF wohl den DAV auf kurz oder lang schlucken wird (ist meine persönlich Einschätzung und ja, ich bin im VDSF) und es danach wohl noch mehr unsinnige und anglerfeindliche Regelungen geben wird, drangt sich mir die Idee auf, das man doch evtl. aus dem AB einen Anglerfreundlichen Verband machen könnte in dem a) auch einzelne Angler vertreten sein könnten und b) der den VDSF in seine Schranken verweisen könnte.
> 
> Vielleicht währe sogar eine Fusion zwischen Anglerboard und DAV möglich...



Das meine ich mit Selbstüberschätzung oder eben ein (wenn auch positives) Wunschdenken. Glaube nicht dran, dass das AB einen Dachverband, egal welcher, in die Schranken weisen kann. Schafft ja nichtmal die Blöd-Zeitung auf politischer Ebene. Ist eventuell etwas vergleichbar.


----------



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Jose schrieb:


> *"Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler"
> 
> 
> ist die OHN-
> ...



Das finde ich sehr realistisch!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Das meine ich mit Selbstüberschätzung oder eben ein (wenn auch positives) Wunschdenken.



Sicher ist das ein Wunschdenken. Denn der VDSF hat momentan einfach zu viel Macht und wird sich auch nicht so ohne weiteres vom Tron stossen lassen. Da wird dann eher die Zusammenarbeit mir Verbänden wie dem NABU gesucht anstatt für die Interessen der Angler ein zu treten denn diese und auch die angeschlossenen Vereine lassen sich auf diese Art und Weise schneller Mundtot machen und Kuschen wenn Verbände wie der NABU völlig unsinnige Regelungen vorgibt.


----------



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Der Fehler liegt ja nicht beim Nabu, die vertreten ihre Interessen vorbildlich, kann ich nur meinen Hut vor ziehen. Der Fehler liegt auf unserer Seite. Wobei ich nicht unbedingt Interessenkonflikte zwischen Nabu und Angler sehe.


----------



## Hanns Peter (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Jose schrieb:


> *"Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler"
> 
> 
> ist die OHN-
> ...





PatrickHH schrieb:


> Das meine ich mit Selbstüberschätzung oder eben ein (wenn auch positives) Wunschdenken. Glaube nicht dran, dass das AB einen Dachverband, egal welcher, in die Schranken weisen kann. Schafft ja nichtmal die Blöd-Zeitung auf politischer Ebene. Ist eventuell etwas vergleichbar.



Das Problem ist einfach, dass wir nicht zusammen halten. Denn dann haben wir Macht - ohne Machtgeil zu sein. Dafür gibt es in unserer Geschichte gute Beispiele. Die meisten warten nur auf einen der vorangeht.


----------



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Das Problem ist, dass der Angler keinen größeren Feinde/Zweifler hat, wie der Angler selbst. Denke wir sind die einzige Randgruppe, die es schafft, sich selbst zu zerfleischen. Lese dir alleine dieses Forum durch und schnell bemerkt man, wie uneinig wir eigentlich sind.


----------



## Peter51 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



hphoe schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass wir nicht zusammen halten. Denn dann haben wir Macht - ohne Machtgeil zu sein. Dafür gibt es in unserer Geschichte gute Beispiele. Die meisten warten nur auf einen der vorangeht.



nun, wenn ich mir mal das Szenario durchlaufen lasse, ein AB macht sich zum e.V. und ist nun ein Verein für Einzelanlger ohne Vereinsleben übers komplette Bundesland vertreut.
Ein Verein muss nicht unbedingt in einen Verband, und wenn, dann stellt sich die Frage "in welchen"? 
Es muss ein Vertrag abgeschlossen werden und Vertrag kommt von Vertragen. Trudelt also eine Eintrittserklärung im VDSF ein bedeutet dies nicht das die dort aufgenommen werden, selbiges Spiel im DAV. 
Ist man im DAV kann man auf den VDSF keinen Druck ausüben. Schon alleine bei dem Versuch sich beim VDSF zu bewerben, mit dem bekanntem Forumsnamen, ist man schneller bei der Absage wie man den Antrag ausfüllen kann.

Das Spiel mit der Macht ist also eine Seifenblase, weil keiner mit macht.


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Patrick, ich hab im Moment so ein bisschen das Problem, dass sich mir die Intention Deiner Fragestellung nicht erschließt.
Wenn Du mit Begriffen wie "Selbstüberschätzung" oder "an Entscheidungen mitwirken" kommst, dann unterstellst Du ja "dem AB" (wer ist das denn, wenn nicht unsere Boardies, oder meinst Du konkret die Mods und Admins, oder die Redaktion Anglerpraxis.de, oder vielleicht nur Thomas alleine?), dass wir da irgendwas Konkretes geplant haben oder in die Gänge bringen wollen.
Sieh es doch einfach mal so, dass hier ein Forum existiert, quasi ein Sprachrohr für viele Angler, die viele unterschiedliche Meinungen haben und äußern. Und bisher habe ich den Eindruck, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit hier folgende Meinungen vertritt und an allen Ecken des AB auch äußert:


im DAV ist man derzeit deutlich besser aufgehoben als im VDSF, weil dieser weitaus mehr die wirklichen Interessen der Angler vertritt
Die vom VDSF bzw. seinen Landesverbänden auf den Weg gebrachten Regeln werden nicht als anglerfreundlich betrachtet (Setzkescher, Nachtangelverbot BW, Gemeinschaftsfischen HH, ...)
der "Fusion" steht man skeptisch gegenüber, sofern der VDSF zu sehr das Sagen behält

Dass der VDSF uns und unsere sicherlich nicht bequemen Fragen zu diesen Themen mit einem gehörigen Maß an Ignoranz, Arroganz und überheblicher Abfälligkeit behandelt, macht ihn nunmal nicht gerade sympathischer.
Willst Du uns jetzt vorwerfen, dass wir genau diesen Punkten, die von sehr großem allgemeinen Interesse bei denen, die hier aktiv lesen und schreiben, zu sein scheinen, einen so breiten Raum in den Foren und in der Magazinberichterstattung einräumen?
Und ist es so abwegig, wenn bzw. dass hier auch einige der Verantwortlichen sich dieser (offenkundigen Mehrheits-)Meinung anschließen?


----------



## PatrickHH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Patrick, ich hab im Moment so ein bisschen das Problem, dass sich mir die Intention Deiner Fragestellung nicht erschließt.



Keine Angst, habe keine Ferkelein im Kopf. 
Meine Fragen/Aussagen spiegeln meine Eindrücke wieder, die bei manchen Artikel bzw. Aussagen aufkamen.




Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit Begriffen wie "Selbstüberschätzung" oder "an Entscheidungen mitwirken" kommst, dann unterstellst Du ja "dem AB" (wer ist das denn, wenn nicht unsere Boardies, oder meinst Du konkret die Mods und Admins, oder die Redaktion Anglerpraxis.de, oder vielleicht nur Thomas alleine?), dass wir da irgendwas Konkretes geplant haben oder in die Gänge bringen wollen.



Ich habe keine Vorwürfe erhoben, stelle nur teilweise den Anspruch in Frage. Natürlich ist von der Redaktion schon einiges sehr hochtrabend, denke aber auch so gewollt. Meine Fragen beziehen sich auch auf die bisherigen Erfolge.




Honeyball schrieb:


> Sieh es doch einfach mal so, dass hier ein Forum existiert, quasi ein Sprachrohr für viele Angler, die viele unterschiedliche Meinungen haben und äußern. Und bisher habe ich den Eindruck, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit hier folgende Meinungen vertritt und an allen Ecken des AB auch äußert:
> 
> 
> im DAV ist man derzeit deutlich besser aufgehoben als im VDSF, weil dieser weitaus mehr die wirklichen Interessen der Angler vertritt
> ...


Sicherlich unterschreibe ich diese Aussagen, die Frage bleibt, was kann und da mal direkt, die Redaktion da ausrichten und wen von den Verantwortlichen interessiert das.






Honeyball schrieb:


> Dass der VDSF uns und unsere sicherlich nicht bequemen Fragen zu diesen Themen mit einem gehörigen Maß an Ignoranz, Arroganz und überheblicher Abfälligkeit behandelt, macht ihn nunmal nicht gerade sympathischer.



Richtig, da sind wir beim Thema, wie wichtig ist das AB für die Leute und selbst wenn sich hier alle einig wären, was ändert es?



Honeyball schrieb:


> Willst Du uns jetzt vorwerfen, dass wir genau diesen Punkten, die von sehr großem allgemeinen Interesse bei denen, die hier aktiv lesen und schreiben, zu sein scheinen, einen so breiten Raum in den Foren und in der Magazinberichterstattung einräumen?
> Und ist es so abwegig, wenn bzw. dass hier auch einige der Verantwortlichen sich dieser (offenkundigen Mehrheits-)Meinung anschließen?



NEIN, ich möchte Niemanden etwas vorwerfen! Glaube nicht, dass Verantwortliche sich einer Meinung anschließen. Bin mir sicher, dass Ihr fit genug seid, eine eigene Meinung schon vor der allgemeinen Meinung zu haben.


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

@Peter:
Deine Idee mit dem "e.V." hat einen Haken:
Jeder Verein definiert sich als juristische Person u.a. über seinen Sitz und kann (!) daher Mitglied im Landesverband seines Sitzes werden und zwar sowohl in einem VDSF-Landesverband als auch in einem DAV-Landesverband.
Aber was soll das bringen und vor allem auch wem? Mit einer Stimme von vielen anderen Vereinen, die alle seit Jahren und aus Gewohnheit "drin" sind und alles wollen, nur keinen Stress und keinen Ärger?

Du spielst hier son bisschen den Revoluzzer, was mir zum einen persönlich gefällt, zum anderen ist mir das zu radikal, denn die Konsequenz aus Deiner Argumentation wäre doch, dass möglichst viele Angler aus ihren verbandskonformen Heimatvereinen austreten sollten, um dann diesem neuen, nicht verbandskonformen "AB-Verein" beizutreten.
Und das wär doch wohl nicht nur überzogen sondern auch noch ziemlich kontraproduktiv, weil das dadurch entstehende Chaos weitaus größer wäre als das, was der ganze VDSF bisher verzapft hat.:m


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

@Patrick
Mit Deiner Antwort sprichst Du mir genau aus der Seele.
Und eigentlich könnte man es kurz machen, Deine Eingangsfrage zu beantworten:
Das AB bzw. die User/Angler haben (noch) gar keine Macht.
Du willst eben nichts vorwerfen (auch wenn's ein wenig so missverstanden werden könnte und deshalb auch meine etwas provokative Wortwahl ), sondern Du stellst quasi eine rhetorische Frage in den Raum, deren Beantwortung in der Macht und beeinflussungsmöglichkeit jedes Einzelnen steht (was den Vergleich mit der DDR vor 21 Jahren und davor nahelegt, mit dem Unterschied, dass damals die "Führung" die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, dem noch entgegen zu wirken, aber das wird hier jetzt politisch und führt vom Thema weg)

Grundsätzlich geht es ja schon bei der Machtfrage um die Macht der Presse allgemein und hier insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit den elektronischen Medien.
Dazu meine persönliche Meinung: Die ewig gestrigen Funktionäre werden es sich vielleicht noch eine Weile leisten können, die elektronischen Medien zu ignorieren, aber über kurz oder lang werden hier wie anderswo auch noch mehr Leute beteiligt sein, die mehr Einfluss haben und den auch geltend machen, und dann wird wie fast immer und überall der Geist einer neuen Zeit die alten Zöpfe abschneiden.
(Bin ich jetzt ein grenzenloser Optimist, weil ich an positive Entwicklungen im allgemeinen glaube?)


----------



## gründler (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Irgendwann vorm Kartoffelkrieg gab es ein König,der allen Bauern 20% ertrag steuern....... einzog natürlich ohne endlohnung,irgendwann waren es dann schon 50%,3 Jahre später 70% weitere 5 Jahre 90%,und dazu etliche Verbote Regeln.......

Die Bauern wurden so mit Regeln und abgaben vom Könighaus unterworfen das sich sich das ganze über Jahre gefallen ließen,weil sie gegen die Soldaten des Königs keine Chance hatten.

Doch eines tages merkten sie das der König ohne sie nicht so reich geworden wäre,das er ohne sie keine so große Macht mehr hätte und keine Nahrung einnahmen.....so schlossen sich alle Bauern zusammen und wiedersetzten sich diesen Regeln.......bis sie alle überraschend mit Forken Schaufeln....vorm Königshaus standen........


Das gleiche passiert gerade mehr oder weniger in der Welt in der wie leben auf etlichen ebenen,nur nicht mit Forken und Äxten aber auf eine neue andere weise,diese bewegung spürt man nicht nur hier im AB sondern überall wo Menschen sich mehr und mehr beschnitten Verarscht Mißverstanden Betrogen..........fühlen. 

Und da es auch schon etliche male in der geschichte passiert ist was hier gerade wieder passiert,wird auch diesmal das Volk irgendwann merken das es die eigentliche Macht hat.

In diesem Sinne nur gemeinsam sind wir stark gegen das was uns einige wenige aufdrängen,und ohne uns das Volk die Wähler Arbeiter Bauern......... wären diese Ärsche nie so fett geworden.

|wavey:


----------



## Peter51 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Peter:
> Deine Idee mit dem "e.V." hat einen Haken:
> 
> einem VDSF-Landesverband als auch in einem DAV-Landesverband.
> ...



neee.. .das hast Du jetzt falsch verstanden, Honeyball. Das war meinerseits eine Überlegung was schon im Ansatz keinen Nährboden hätte.
Das mit den Landesverbänden... hab ich doch dann glatt vergessen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

"Macht" in welcher Weise, welcher Art, wäre da meine Frage...

Das "AB" als solches dürfte eh Definitionssache sein - viele verwechseln "das AB" rein mit dem Forum. Und vergessen den redaktionellen Teil genauso wie die Partnerseiten (Angeltreff, Anglerpraxis, Norwegen-Portal), sowie die IG`s, Blogs etc..

Die Macht des einzelnen Users innerhalb des Forums (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Frage (auch) aufs Forum gemünzt war..) ist zwangsweise beschränkt. Da das Forum zuerst mal eine reine Kommunkationsmöglichkeit ist.

Die "Macht" (möge mit uns sein) des einzelnen Users besteht also für den der es will, in der Information durch entsprechende Postings und seiner Außendarstellung: 
Macht er das glaubwürdig und mit (nachvollzieharen) Argumenten, wird das Kreise ziehen. Ist das schon Macht? Weil dadurch auch jeder die Gelegenheit hat, Denken und Handeln bei anderen zu verändern?

Dennoch haben auch und gerade die Mitglieder in ihrer Gesamtheit eine nicht zu unterschätzende, wenn auch eher "abstrakte"  Macht - die aber beileibe auch jetzt schon nicht immer von allen gerne gesehen wird...

Beispiel:
Im Gespräch mit einem Großhändler (schon vor ca. 4 Jahren, ca. halb so viele Mitglieder und ca. 1/3 weniger Besucher als jetzt) meinte der:


> Haben wir früher mal in Fernost einen Container mit Rollen bestellt, war der verkauft, bevor in der Anglerschaft durchkam, dass die Rollen in der Praxis vielleicht nicht so das ganz tolle sind..
> Heute ist das innerhalb von ein oder zwei Wochen durch und dann kann man den Container in die Elbe kippen..


Damit ist nicht gemeint, dass Großhändler bewusst Schrott kaufen, das reicht dann von evtl. falscher Beurteilung bis zu Serienstreuung und Montagsmodellen oder auch schlichten Fehlkäufen...

Das gleiche gilt für die geflochtene Schnur:
Seit 2 Jahren kann man feststellen, dass Angaben bezüglich Durchmesser und Tragkraft bei neu auf den Markt kommenden Schnüren deutlich näher an der Realität sind als davor..
Und dann lest mal, was es zu dem Thema alles gibt im AB...
So ganz ungehört scheint also nicht immer alles zu verhallen, was hier im Forum diskutiert wird...

Oder auch, um in den politischen Bereich und die Redaktion zu kommen:
Durch die Nachfragen und das Bohren der Anglerpraxis-Redaktion erst gab die Behörde Hamburg zu, dass ihre (vom ASV Hamburg aufgedrückte) in Deutschland einzigartige Definition für Gemeinschaftsfischen rechtlich nicht haltbar ist und haben deswegen eine klare Stellungnahme dazu gebracht. Als klaren Kontrapunkt zu den "Angler"verbandsäßerungen in Hamburg..

Es geht also schon was - nur zum einen nie schnell, und zum anderen auch nie einfach..

Das Gleiche gilt auch für die Fusion....
Man darf nicht unterschätzen, dass zwar viele Angler in den Verbänden über die Vereine zwangsorganisiert sind, aber dennoch viele Angler nicht mittragen, was Verbände beschliessen..

Und das betrifft auch und gerade viele Vereinsfunktionäre, aber auch gerade Verbandsfunktionäre der unteren Ebenen.
Da fehlen zum einen oft Informationen, zum anderen kümmern die sich um die Sachen bei ihnen vor Ort und überlassen daher leider den "Großkopfeten" in den Verbänden die "große Angelpolitik" - da sie vor Ort ausgelastet sind. Das wird dann von vielen Anglern als "abnicken" bezeichnet.

Auch da wird Information und Diskussion wirken, aber auch da gilt das oben schon gesagte:


> Es geht also schon was - nur zum einen nie schnell, und zum anderen auch nie einfach..



Zum Thema Übertritte aus den Verbänden:
Gibt es deutschlandweit, in jede Richtung.
Und es werden (leider!) immer mehr Vereine, die aus allen Verbänden austreten, und sich damit auch der Macht der Einflussnahme in den Verbandsgremien entledigen...

Um diesen Erosionsprozeß zu verhindern, auch deswegen sind wir von der Redaktion darum bemüht, im Vorfeld der immer noch möglichen Fusion zum einen zu informieren, für was die Verbände jeweils heute stehen und zu erfragen, für was der zukünftige Verband angelpolitisch stehen soll..

Nur wenn man als Verband in der Lage ist, die einzelnen Angler auch "mitzunehmen", macht ein Verband grundsätzlich überhaupt Sinn..

Und die hier aufgebrachte Idee mit einem Verband über das Anglerboard hat sicherlich für einige nicht zu unterschätzenden Charme..

Allerdings wissen wir auch 10 Jahren Erfahrung mit einem Anglerforum, dass da am Anfang schnell große Begeisterung herrscht. Sobald es aber ans konkrete arbeiten geht, bleiben nur sehr wenige über, welche die anfallende Arbeit dann auch leisten wollen. Dann lieber weiter über das Forum und die Redaktion "nur" informieren und diskutieren...

Ein neuer Anglerverband (unabhängig ob über das Anglerboard oder sonstwen) wäre überhaupt nur dann sinnvoll und nötig, wenn nach einer Fusion wie ehemals in der alten BRD der neue gemeinsame Verband wieder in eine anglerfeindliche Haltung verfallen würde - und  dann ja der DAV wie jetzt als Regulativ und positives Gegenbeispiel fehlen würde - dann kann man sich immer noch Gedanken machen..

Oder, ums kurz zusammen zu fassen:
Ja, es gibt überall Macht, wo eine gewissen Anzahl von Menschen versammelt ist.

Ob und was diese "Macht bewirken kann - sowohl die des einzelnen Forenusers wie auch die Redaktion (jeder Forenuser kann ja übrigens auch für das Magazin www.Anglerpraxis.de schreiben!)  - ist immer einzelfallabhängig und von vielen weiteren Faktoren abhängig.

Aber komplett machtlos, nein, das sind wir wohl weder als einzelne Angler noch als Gemeinschaft im Forum oder über die Redaktion..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Schönes Beispiel vielleicht dazu:
Eine einzelne Bakterie hat wohl eher wenig "Macht"...
Genügend davon können auch einen Tyrannosaurus zum durchdrehen bringen, wenn das ne Entzündung am Zahn verursacht..
;-)))


----------



## PatrickHH (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Aha, wir sind für dich also Bakterien!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Nicht verstehen (wollen) ist eigentlich ein Privileg von Funktionären....


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Ich denke, dass das AB ein sehr großes Machtpotential hat. Viel größer und schwerwiegender, als sich das so viele Funktionäre träumen lassen.
Und ich glaube, dass hinsichtlich des Machtpotentials und der Machtverteilung grade in Funktionärsköpfen, aber auch in den Köpfen vieler User, völlig falsche Ableitungen ergeben.

Die Macht des AB´s ist ganz sicher nicht oder nur sehr begrenzt direkt an einzelne Personen gebunden. 
Die Macht basiert auf zwei Grundpfeilern.
Zum einen die Unabhängigkeit, zum anderen die Öffentlichkeit. 

Zwei wesentliche Voraussetzungen um etwas zu ändern. Voraussetzungen die nicht ohne Grund in diktatorischen Regierungen unterdrückt und kontrolliert werden, und die in demokratischen Regierungen möglichst gemieden werden. 

Unabhängigkeit und Öffentlichkeit waren und sind Grundpfeiler für Veränderungen, überall auf der Welt. 

Diese Macht ausüben und umsetzen kann jedoch nur die Gesellschaft. Die sog. Basis, die - wenn sie zusammenhält und gemeinsam agiert - jede Form der Veränderung erzwingen kann. 

Offen ist die Frage, in wie weit sich diese Basis arrangieren, zusammenfinden und gemeinsam agieren kann. Dazu bedarf es in der Regel eines hohen Leidensdruckes sowie dem Bewusstsein, dass keine Verbesserung in Sicht ist.

Hätte es z.B. in den 90ern das Internet in seiner heutigen Form und damit eine bundesweite Möglichkeit der Kommunikation und des Informationsflusses gegeben, ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass uns dann so einiges an unseligen Regelungen erspart geblieben wäre. Nicht weil irgendein Forum direkt auf Beschlüsse eingewirkt hätte, sondern weil in der breiten Masse das Bewusstsein für das was da grade im Gange ist, geweckt worden wäre. 

Und auch Du, Patrick, hast die Macht des AB´s ( vollkommen legitim und korrekt ) zu Beginn des Streits um das Gemeinschaftsfischen, gerne genutzt. Nämlich die Macht, dieses Problem aus Verbands- und Vereinszimmern, aus privaten Wohnzimmern und Kneipen, ja aus Hamburg hinaus an das Licht einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. 

Das schlußendlich viel mehr daraus gworden ist, als der bloße Punkt " Gemeinschaftsfischen "  mag Dir möglicherweise nicht Recht gewesen oder geworden sein. Aber auch das ist ein Ergebnis der Unabhängigkeit und Öffentlichkeit. 

Und ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Macht des AB´s in sehr vielen Köpfen Denkprozesse und Interesse erzeugt hat. Das ist nicht zuletzt auch an der Vielzahl der Themen rund um die Verbände und die Fusion zu erkennen. 
Ob diese Macht nun tatsächlich Veränderungen herbeiführen oder Einfluß nehmen kann, liegt weniger in der Kraft dieses Forums, als vielmehr im persönlichen Engagement eines jeden einzelnen Anglers. 

Ich bin aber sehr sicher, dass das AB auch in Zukunft eine freie, unabhängige und öffentliche Plattform für die Meinungsbildung sein wird. Und genau das ist die Macht des AB´s.


----------



## HD4ever (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

was mir immer wieder mal z.T. negativ auffällt ist das einige immer mal wieder Ihren Unmut hier im AB über Händler oder onlineshop XYZ kundtun ...
da wird immer ordentlich vom Leder gezogen obwohl andere beim gleichen Händler durchaus ihre positiven Erfahrungen haben und nicht unbedingt posten ...
bei so vielen usern kann da auch mal schnell ein negatives Bild aufkommen 
ansonsten finde ich es eigendlich gut das man hier über das AB auch mal einen offiziellen Brief schreiben kann der vom Empfänger auch ernst genommen wird ...


----------



## Honeyball (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Irgendwann hab ich mal einen Spruch gelesen, über den es sich fast zu philosophieren lohnt:

MACHT MACHT MACHTLOS


:m


----------



## PatrickHH (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und auch Du, Patrick, hast die Macht des AB´s ( vollkommen legitim und korrekt ) zu Beginn des Streits um das Gemeinschaftsfischen, gerne genutzt. Nämlich die Macht, dieses Problem aus Verbands- und Vereinszimmern, aus privaten Wohnzimmern und Kneipen, ja aus Hamburg hinaus an das Licht einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zu bringen.
> 
> Das schlußendlich viel mehr daraus gworden ist, als der bloße Punkt " Gemeinschaftsfischen "  mag Dir möglicherweise nicht Recht gewesen oder geworden sein. Aber auch das ist ein Ergebnis der Unabhängigkeit und Öffentlichkeit.



Fast richtig, ich habe mich natürlich gefreut, dass dieses Thema hier auch diskutiert wird, gerne mitgemacht und meine Meinung dazu geschrieben! In die Öffentlichkeit habe ich dieses Thema hier nicht gebracht, dass war bei uns. Mich stört es nicht, dass jetzt krampfhaft nach Leichen gesucht wird, schreibe aber eben auch zu dieser Art und Weise meine Meinung. 

Aber an Hand der Geschichte in Hamburg bin ich eben auch auf diese Frage zur "Macht" gekommen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass in HH bei den entsprechenden Personen kein Druck an kommt und es absolut egal ist, was hier geschrieben wird.

Grade, wenn man vom eigentlichen Thema abkommt und eine Berichtserstattung ehr in das sprichwörtliche "schmützige Wäsche waschen" verfällt. Dieses ist in einem Forum natürlich schnell passiert, da eben jeder seine individuelle Meinung schreibt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Fast richtig, ich habe mich natürlich gefreut, dass dieses Thema hier auch diskutiert wird, gerne mitgemacht und meine Meinung dazu geschrieben! In die Öffentlichkeit habe ich dieses Thema hier nicht gebracht, dass war bei uns. Mich stört es nicht, dass jetzt krampfhaft nach Leichen gesucht wird, schreibe aber eben auch zu dieser Art und Weise meine Meinung.
> 
> Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass Du das Thema hier eingebracht hast ( und wenn wäre das auch in Ordnung) sondern dass Du diese Plattform sicher auch mit der Absicht genutzt hast, Deine Interessen zu vertreten. Dafür ist ein Forum ja auch da. Da ist überhaupt nix Ehrenrühriges dabei.
> Dass dann im Zuge der Recherche auch andere Dinge an´s Licht kommen ist doch beileibe nicht negativ zu bewerten.
> ...



Komischerweise ist die Begrifflichkeit " schmutzige Wäsche waschen " immer negativ behaftet. 
Schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen bedeutet aber doch vor allen Dingen, diese wieder sauber und tragbar zu machen. Das Waschwasser verschwindet im Gully und man kann sich wieder " riechen ".

Und wer sich weigert, seine Wäsche waschen zu lassen, der muss sich halt in seinem Kämmerlein einschließen und vor sich hin stinken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass in HH bei den entsprechenden Personen kein Druck an kommt und es absolut egal ist, was hier geschrieben wird.


Was aber wohl eher an der Lernsresistenz derjenigen liegt ;-)))

Immerhin hat die Behörde das für öffentliche Gewässer klargestellt.

Was Vereine/Verband da dann trotz eineer so klaren Aussage treiben, ist natürlich zuerst mal deren Sache.

Aber genau das ist auich der Grund, da aufzuzeigen, was sich da bei Verband und Vereinen alles sonst noch so abspielt.

Wehret den Anfängen - und wenn sich nur einige überlegen (ob in Hamburg oder anderswo), bevor sie das nächste Mal verbandsseitig wieder sowas gegen Angler anzetteln, dann ists schon ein Erfolg..

Und genau das ist die "Macht" des AB:
Information und Diskussion...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Komischerweise ist die Begrifflichkeit " schmutzige Wäsche waschen " immer negativ behaftet.
> Schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen bedeutet aber doch vor allen Dingen, diese wieder sauber und tragbar zu machen. Das Waschwasser verschwindet im Gully und man kann sich wieder " riechen ".
> 
> Und wer sich weigert, seine Wäsche waschen zu lassen, der muss sich halt in seinem Kämmerlein einschließen und vor sich hin stinken.



:m:m:m


----------



## Peter51 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Aha, wir sind für dich also Bakterien!! |kopfkrat



zum angesprochenem Thema ist das sogar zutreffend. Ich fand die Bezeichnung in dem Kontext garnichtmal so verkehrt. Wieso Du?


----------



## Peter51 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber sehr sicher, dass das AB auch in Zukunft eine freie, unabhängige und öffentliche Plattform für die Meinungsbildung sein wird. Und genau das ist die Macht des AB´s.



Genau, ohne diesem Board hätte ich mir niemals hierüber http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199981 Gedanken gemacht und auch niemals versucht etwas zu verändern.... wieso auch, man kommt von alleine, still in seinem Kämmerlein, gar nicht darauf.


----------



## PatrickHH (18. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Peter51 schrieb:


> zum angesprochenem Thema ist das sogar zutreffend. Ich fand die Bezeichnung in dem Kontext garnichtmal so verkehrt. Wieso Du?



Ich werfe mal eine Packung Humor auf den Markt. Warum gibt es hier diese komischen runden Figuren (glaube die heissen Smilies) wenn die Aussagekraft nicht verstanden wird.

Nein, ich bin mit Thomas nicht böse. Nein, ich weiß dass er uns nicht als Bakterien oder sonst was sieht. Ja, der Vergleich war klasse und ich habe diesen sogar verstanden. Bloß keine Zahnschmerzen bekommen.   <--Da ist wieder so ein Vieh!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Zumindest bei Peter hat also die "Macht" gnadenlos zugeschlagen ;-))


----------



## PatrickHH (18. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest bei Peter hat also die "Macht" gnadenlos zugeschlagen ;-))




Volles Rohr! :m


----------



## Peter51 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Volles Rohr! :m



ÖH?!? 

noch nich, kommt noch 

Hab eben mit meinem zukünfitgen Schwiegersohn 14 Flaschen Diebels geleert.... ups |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Na denn 2mal prost, und hoffentlich ist er ein Angler.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Peter51 schrieb:


> ÖH?!?
> 
> noch nich, kommt noch
> 
> Hab eben mit meinem zukünfitgen Schwiegersohn 14 Flaschen Diebels geleert.... ups |uhoh:




Jeder von euch, hoffe ich doch . . .:q:q:q

(sozusagen die Macht des Saftes . . .:#2


----------



## Peter51 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jeder von euch, hoffe ich doch . . .:q:q:q
> 
> (sozusagen die Macht des Saftes . . .:#2



neee.... bin doch kein Alki, aber noch immer jemand mit Kopfweh  ...brummbrumm...


----------



## Peter51 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Ohne es genau zu wissen gehe ich davon aus, dass es doch unsere Vereinsvorsitzende sind die die Hand bei der Abstimmung heben.



nicht ganz, Wolle.

Eure Vorsitzenden wählen erstmal die Wasserköpfe der Landesverbände und *diese* Vorständler wählen die des Bundesverbandes. So, und in deren Bundesverbands-Satzung ist verankert für wie lange die im Amt bleiben und wer auch ins Amt gewählt werden kann/darf. 

Wenn Du also Deinen Vorsitzenden davon überzeugen kannst die andere Richtung zu gehen, als diese wovon er vorher überzeugt war, dann hast Du eine Sitmme von x-vielen überzeugt aber damit kannst Du eine Wahl nicht beeinflussen. 
Beeinflussen kann man nur eine Sache indem man überzeugende Argumente besitzt und diese auch so vorzutragen vermag. Sprich, man muss auch zu einer Versammlung hingehen und das Wort ergriefen wollen, was zu 99% immer das eigentliche Problem ist. 

Wer stellt sich schon gerne vor 20 - 40 oder 100 Mann vorne auf und fängt an zu reden? Auch wenn es ein Vorsitzender im eigenem Verein ist und sich dort verbal gut ausdrücken kann, heißt das nicht das er es auch vor Fremden kann. Diese Retorik muss man erlernen oder man pfeift auf dem was andere dann denken.... und macht einfach. 
Letzteres paßt eher zu mir, ich bin mir nicht bang aufzustehen und den Mund aufzumachen, auch wenn nicht immer alles richtig zu sein scheint, was rüber kommt, so regt es dann doch Diskussionen an und darauf sollte es auskommen. Man fängt an zu überlegen und miteinander zu reden und nickt nicht immer nur das ab was der Wasserkopf da vorne von sich gibt und wünscht. 

Um allerdings die Bundesebene mit unseren Wünschen erreichen zu können ist es natürlich auch nicht schlecht wenn hier einige Vorständler, die sich auch im Verband beteiligen, mitlesen und ihre eigenen Überzeugungen vertreten, nicht hier, dort ist es wichtig. Passiert dies, hat die Macht des Forumsmitgliedes genau das erreicht was thematisiert wurde.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*

Ich glaube bald das sich viele Angler die Vereins / Verbandsarbeit ein wenig zu einfach vorstellen ...

Als Vorstandsmitglied  mehrerer Vereine muss ich leider immer wieder feststellen, das sich sehr wenige Vereins-Mitglieder überhaupt für die eigentlichen Themen die für einen Verine vertreten werden müssen interessieren. Die Leute wollen einfach nur Fische (zumeist Forellen) fangen und wenn sie am Ende des Jahres nicht genug in der Pfanne haben, hat der Vorstand mist gebaut ... Mehr interessiert die Angler meistens nicht.

Auch auf Verbandsebene ist das Leben ebenso nicht gerade einfach. Man muss die Leute schon einzeln ansprechen, eher sogar üerreden überhaupt einen Posten zu übernehmen. Ich weiss nicht wieviele Stunden ich anfang dieses Jahres herumtelefoniert und mich mit Leuten getroffen habe nur um einen Vorstand für unsere Verbandsgewässergruppe zusammen zu bekommen. Währe dies nicht der Fall gewesen hätten wir einfach vom Verband aus einen Vorstand (den wahrscheinlich keiner aus unserer Gegend hätte haben wollen) vorgesetzt bekommen.

Ein weiteres Thema sind z.B. hier in der Gegend die gesetztlich vorgeschriebenen Hegepläne. Das dafür zustände RP hat Anfang des Jahres eine riesen Veranstaltung abgehalten. In der kam es so rüber wie ... wir haben alles im Griff, das wird in diesem Jahr kommen, läuft schon seit Jahren woanders, ist alles ganz locker, usw ... 

Nachdem ich dann Stunden, Wochen und Nerven hineingesteckt habe, wurde mir persönlich ganz klar gesagt, das a) diese gesetztliche Bestimmung seitens der unteren Fischereibehörde nicht durchgesetzt werden können und b) auch nicht gewollt sind. Es fehlt das Geld, die Zeit, die Leute  und, und, und ... 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist das, nachdem seitens der unteren Fischereibehörde (inoffiziell) bekannt gegeben wurde das die auf die gesetztlichen Vorschriften - auf deutsch gesagt - schei.... natürlich auch die Verbandsgewässergruppe beschlossen hat, das Hegepläne einen Eingriff in die Entscheidungsgewalt der Vereine darstellen und eigentlich von den Mitgliedern nicht gewollt sind. Aus diesem Grunde werden die Bälle flach gehalten und es wird nichts passieren.

Eigentlich hätte man an die Presse gehen müssen, alle möglichen Stellen mobilisieren und den Jungs und Mädels in Wiesbaden richtig die Hölle heiss machen müssen damit endlich etwas passiert ... und genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Es wurde beschlossen die Schnauze zu halten und nichts zu tun. Denn es könnte ja heraus kommen, das jedes Jahr in ein Gewässer 100 bis 200 Kg Forellen eingesetzt werden die da eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben.

Mit so einem Sch.... muss man sich als Vorstands und Verbandsmitglied dann aber herum schlagen. Von dem Schei... den man da erlebt, bekommen aber die eigentlichen Angler überhaupt nichts mit bzw. interessieren sich nicht im geringsten dafür. Auf der JHV bekommt man dann eher eine auf den Deckel das a) nicht genug Forellen gefangen wurden (klar, wenn ich nicht Angeln gehe fange ich auch keine) und b) man doch noch was anderes vor hat und die Versammlung nicht so lange dauern soll.

Manchmal frage ich mich echt warum ich den ganzen sch... nicht einfach hin schmeisse und genauso anfange über andere zu meckern. Das ist halt einfacher ... :v


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



> Von dem Schei... den man da erlebt, bekommen aber die eigentlichen Angler überhaupt nichts mit bzw. interessieren sich nicht im geringsten dafür


.
Weil da meist seitens Verbänden/Vereinen auch keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gemacht wird..

Wie sollen das die Angler dann mitkriegen?

Kann (und soll) jeder Verein/Verband bei uns veröffntlichen, um die Angler zu informieren..
Siehe: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Die Macht des AB bzw. die Macht der User/Angler*



> Aber die Diskussionen hier im Board sind ein Anfang um die Basis wach zu rütteln, und hoffentlich auch mitlesende Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre. Nicht zu lamentieren, sondern mit konkrete Ideen und Vorschläge in die Vereine zu gehen und richtig Druck auf den Vorstand auszuüben, und wo nötig für rasche Ablösung zu sorgen.



Je mehr auf diesen Zug aufspringen, um so besser!!


----------

